# Donkeys!



## chisholmfarms (Sep 20, 2013)

My first experience with a donkey in the pasture with my beloved goats was not a good one, at all. I've noticed several people have had an issue with donkeys not being good guard animals but more of a predator. I prefer a miniature donkey in with my goats. They are small just like goats and easier to handle. You may have to gradually introduce goats to them but like any new animal meeting another one they get use to them. Twister was my first mini donkey. I use him to pull a buggy and protect my goats. I also show him in shows all over middle Tennessee.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

he's a cutie..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute little guy!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

he's so cute!!!!


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

he is cute


----------



## chisholmfarms (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you : )


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh how sweet. I love donkeys. We had them years ago, but never a mini.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

But how is a mini Donk against multipal predators or even large dogs? I've been tempted to get one but was concerned because of their small size. I do have bear and large packs of coyote (that the dogs, fortunately, keep away)

Also, how are the Doinks if a dog gets in with them? I have 10 big dogs that I love more than any other animal on my farm and do not want to chance having them hurt.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Oops, Donks not Doinks.


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

I wish i could have one!


----------

